# May 5, 2007- Camarillo airport event



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2007)

The CAF Southern California wing is having a special event on Saturday May 5, 2007, "The Fight for China". This event will feature the CAF's A6M2 Zero and the POF's P-40 Warhawk. The aircraft will be on display and will fly do a flyover. The event is also a time to unveil the latest aviation art painting by Thomas Van Stein. Other artists will also have their work available to view and purchase.

I should add that the Collings Foundation aircraft will also be at Camarillo airport that day, near the Waypoint Cafe. This is a great opportunity to also see a B-17, B-24 and B-25 all in the same place, just a short walk away from the CAF event.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2007)

Very cool! Pics, pics, pics!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2007)

Since I have become kind of the de facto photographer for the wing, I will get plenty of pics. I believe the P-40 and Zero are going to do the now famous "banana pass". I love it when they do it as it makes pictures like these:


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2007)

Very cool Eric! Looking forward to seeing the pics mate.


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2007)

Here is the first pass edits from the event yesterday. A lot of bonuses. The P-40 and Zero were supposed to fly. Then they sent the Hellcat to got with them. While they were on hold to takeoff, David Price's Mustang "Cottonmouth" comes in to land. It was pretty funny, you could see him watch the others go out, then he taxied right to the warmup area. As soon as one of the passes went by, he took off like a rocket and pulled a cool tight bank to form up with them for a 4 ship pass. 8) China Doll also flew yesterday. The weather was perfect, not too hot, not too cold, sunny, with a light breeze and unlimited visibility. I will post more later.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2007)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2007)

Very nice.... U have a shot of all 4 doin the flyby???


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, I was hoping for a shot of it.

Good shots!


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2007)

Geez, a demanding crowd.  More to come, editing now...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2007)

> Geez, a demanding crowd.


U were expecting anything less from this astute panel???


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2007)

Point taken. hehe


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2007)

Awesome! Love that first shot of the two Curtiss planes


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, having 2 Curtiss' in the same place was really cool. Here are a couple more.


----------



## Heinz (May 6, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

Yes very nice.


----------



## Wildcat (May 8, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2007)

I got the website section put together from the event. Enjoy! There are a few surprises in there. 

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, May 5, 2007, CAF Camarillo-


----------



## twoeagles (May 8, 2007)

The Zero, Hellcat and 'Hawk in the air together...WOW! Add some palm trees
and hot South Pacific air and it's like a time machine. Thanks, Eric!


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it. 8)


----------



## trackend (May 8, 2007)

I've dribbled all down my keyboard Eric mind you whether thats because of your super pics or that I'm going gar gar is open to debate but I suspect its the former (at least I hope so) 
Thanks for the treat, I love the 40 she's a looker


----------



## Procrastintor (May 29, 2013)

Found this post when researching this aair show, I live nearby so they fly over my house.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Yesterday I saw an HE-111 fly over just outta the blue, warbirds are constantly flying in and out, a B-17 and B-25 both take residence, and I have seen two different Mustangs over my house, and even a WW1 era plane today on my walk. (Not sure what it was exactly)


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2013)

I am not sure what you saw, but there aren't any flying He-111s anymore.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Really? Looked just like one. Same weird-a## wing shape and all.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2013)

Yes, really. The last one flying was the CASA 111 that the CAF Arizona Wing flew. It crashed a few years ago, killing the crew.

There is also no B-17 based at Camarillo. There have been visits, but none are based there. There is a B-25 with the American Aeronautical Foundation, and there is a PBJ in restoration at the CAF, along with a host of other aircraft.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

derp!


----------

